# Show Your Freeride/dh Bike



## MKSPARK (Jun 6, 2005)

Guys and girls (maybe for some of you) post your best rig to boast wat you got.try to state your equipment. and what you weight is.


----------



## Andrewpalooza (Dec 7, 2004)

Since I just uploaded this....okay...

We got us here an Orange Patriot, 2003 Jr. T, Holzfeller cranks, Heim guide, Thomson stem, Easton Monkeylite DH bars, King headset, 24" Atom Labs wheel, SRAM x.7/x.9 drivetrain. No real idea about weight, but is really fricken light with any wheelset other than those hefty wheels and tires.


----------



## sreiman (Jan 6, 2005)

cool bike


----------



## cdub (Feb 27, 2005)

orange is the best and sexy too


----------



## Andrewpalooza (Dec 7, 2004)

MKSPARK said:


> have those bars busted on you their carbon on a dh bike


Yes they have busted on me. But duct tape can fix anything so I still ride them.... 

These are DH specific bars, carbon is ten times stronger than aluminums, so I'm not worrying. They'll only break if they are gouged...


----------



## MKSPARK (Jun 6, 2005)

Andrewpalooza said:


> Since I just uploaded this....okay...
> 
> We got us here an Orange Patriot, 2003 Jr. T, Holzfeller cranks, Heim guide, Thomson stem, Easton Monkeylite DH bars, King headset, 24" Atom Labs wheel, SRAM x.7/x.9 drivetrain. No real idea about weight, but is really fricken light with any wheelset other than those hefty wheels and tires.


have those bars busted on you their carbon on a dh bike


----------



## cdub (Feb 27, 2005)

ya i got me a pair too and as long as you dont hit them on a rock or something, they'll take just about anything. plus they look awesome


----------



## Deweydude (Mar 7, 2004)

*Here Ya Go*

02 Norco team dh
05 8 inch Boxxer 
custom spec'd


----------



## matt (Feb 2, 2004)

Here's my bike, she cost me $12000 to build


----------



## Photo-John (Aug 1, 2001)

*Mini Free*

My VP Free with short eye-to-eye rear and Fox 36 on the front. Rough weight is 35.5 pounds. Climbs good and still feels like a downhill bike on the rough stuff.


----------



## freerider167 (Dec 2, 2004)

matt said:


> Here's my bike, she cost me $12000 to build


you spent 12000 on that bike? why is it that much, is it cause kyle use to own it? it's a pretty sick bike though


----------



## Photo-John (Aug 1, 2001)

*Nope*



freerider167 said:


> you spent 12000 on that bike? why is it that much, is it cause kyle use to own it? it's a pretty sick bike though


He wants to be Candian so badly that he paid in Canadian dollars


----------



## hughairboy188c (Mar 16, 2005)

*...*

it isnt that great but its what i got truvativ cranks,04 drop-off triple, hardrock framecan creek stem, azonic pedals, deore deralleir


----------



## freerider167 (Dec 2, 2004)

Photo-John said:


> He wants to be Candian so badly that he paid in Canadian dollars


i see, it makes everything a lot more clear. btw how is everyone getting kyle's old bikes?


----------



## MattStewart85 (Jun 3, 2005)

heres my tank its all stock, it ways in at 46 lbs its a heavy mother but it feels light to ride...retail is just over 3 grand for the complete bike


----------



## haromtnbiker (Aug 10, 2004)

All I got-


----------



## JBsoxB (May 18, 2004)

haromtnbiker said:


> All I got-


36 lbs.... not mine though....


----------



## matt (Feb 2, 2004)

freerider167 said:


> you spent 12000 on that bike? why is it that much, is it cause kyle use to own it? it's a pretty sick bike though


he didn't used to own it
i built it myself
i got the stickers custom made so people would think that and bribed the sdg folks into making a seat that's why it cost so much. i'll sell it to you for $8,000 it's too much bike for me


----------



## EastCoastHucker (Jun 9, 2005)

Here is mine...


----------



## O~Hi~O (Feb 24, 2005)

Month old 05 Norco Six $2400
Pictured below in my signature.

Sunday Team in the mail, can't friggin' wait!


----------



## Photo-John (Aug 1, 2001)

*Brutal!*

Your bikes look like industrial equipment.


----------



## O~Hi~O (Feb 24, 2005)

matt said:


> he didn't used to own it
> i built it myself
> i got the stickers custom made so people would think that and bribed the sdg folks into making a seat that's why it cost so much. i'll sell it to you for $8,000 it's too much bike for me


I hate to be a nincompoop but how in the hell did that cost $12k?

It looks like maybe $5k, but how did it cost you $12k?


----------



## matt (Feb 2, 2004)

EastCoastHucker said:


> Here is mine...


Unless you are VIA I don't think those are your bikes. What is the one on the right in the pic?


----------



## matt (Feb 2, 2004)

O~Hi~O said:


> I hate to be a nincompoop but how in the hell did that cost $12k?
> 
> It looks like maybe $5k, but how did it cost you $12k?


okay, first of all brand new demo 9 DH's were $5200, i got rid of the crappy 888 and replaced it with a brand new 2004 Boxxer World Cup, which cost me $1400, I sold the 888 for $100 to some guy since it's such a POS. Then I bought the cranks on ebay. I was told that they are limited edition extreme profile cranks and there were only 2 sets made. The cost of them now would be over $5000 I bought them for only $3000. What a deal, huh? then i went and got new wheels and things, i don't know how it got to be that much, but it did because i bought a lot of collector's items and things. i think the total was like $12,347.05. It's well worth it, but I would be willing to part with it for only 8K since I mainly ride XC and lighter trails. I'll give it to you if you send me your Sunday and your Norco?


----------



## MX 887 (Nov 2, 2004)

matt said:


> okay, first of all brand new demo 9 DH's were $5200, i got rid of the crappy 888 and replaced it with a brand new 2004 Boxxer World Cup, which cost me $1400, I sold the 888 for $100 to some guy since it's such a POS. Then I bought the cranks on ebay. I was told that they are limited edition extreme profile cranks and there were only 2 sets made. The cost of them now would be over $5000 I bought them for only $3000. What a deal, huh? then i went and got new wheels and things, i don't know how it got to be that much, but it did because i bought a lot of collector's items and things. i think the total was like $12,347.05. It's well worth it, but I would be willing to part with it for only 8K since I mainly ride XC and lighter trails. I'll give it to you if you send me your Sunday and your Norco?


I just logged in to post this.
I sure hope you are kidding that story is wack


----------



## Photo-John (Aug 1, 2001)

*No Way*

Are you for real? The 888 is a pos? You sold it for $100? You bought a set of cranks that was a collector's item? You only ride XC? I'm starting to think this is a joke. If not, I hope you learned something. That's an expensive lesson, boss. I don't think I would have admitted all of that stuff. But that's just me.


----------



## konabiker (Jan 19, 2004)

You guys, how dumb are you? Cant you read the Kyle Strait sticker on matty's bikzor. He bought that dirty **** clapped out bike for cheap the way it is.


----------



## Deweydude (Mar 7, 2004)

Photo-John said:


> Are you for real? The 888 is a pos? You sold it for $100? You bought a set of cranks that was a collector's item? You only ride XC? I'm starting to think this is a joke. If not, I hope you learned something. That's an expensive lesson, boss. I don't think I would have admitted all of that stuff. But that's just me.


I hope he is joking, cause that story is more full of crap than the dog sh!t he pics up for a living (or is that community service) look at his profile he is 15 and pics up dog crap for a day job  LMAO I dought its even his bike.


----------



## Photo-John (Aug 1, 2001)

*Ummmm*



konabiker said:


> You guys, how dumb are you? Cant you read the Kyle Strait sticker on matty's bikzor. He bought that dirty **** clapped out bike for cheap the way it is.


I is purty dmm. I wul by it 4 lik 10 gees, dwg.

wwerd


----------



## MX 887 (Nov 2, 2004)

konabiker said:


> You guys, how dumb are you? Cant you read the Kyle Strait sticker on matty's bikzor. He bought that dirty **** clapped out bike for cheap the way it is.


Just going by the wacky quote above-

"he didn't used to own it
i built it myself
i got the stickers custom made so people would think that and bribed the sdg folks into making a seat that's why it cost so much. i'll sell it to you for $8,000 it's too much bike for me "


----------



## MX 887 (Nov 2, 2004)

Deweydude said:


> I hope he is joking, cause that story is more full of crap than the dog sh!t he pics up for a living (or is that community service) look at his profile he is 15 and pics up dog crap for a day job  LMAO I dought its even his bike.


Yea not too many pooper scoopers could take the dive for 12 g.
Whatever if he actually has it great if not whatever


----------



## Photo-John (Aug 1, 2001)

*Work History*



konabiker said:


> You guys, how dumb are you? Cant you read the Kyle Strait sticker on matty's bikzor. He bought that dirty **** clapped out bike for cheap the way it is.


This is the best entertainment I've had online since, ummm, well...
Nevermind

http://forums.mtbr.com/showpost.php?p=968778&postcount=8


----------



## COmtbiker12 (Jan 12, 2004)

Photo-John said:


> My VP Free with short eye-to-eye rear and Fox 36 on the front. Rough weight is 35.5 pounds. Climbs good and still feels like a downhill bike on the rough stuff.


Hey John how much travel do you get in the back with the short shock?


----------



## matt (Feb 2, 2004)

Deweydude said:


> I hope he is joking, cause that story is more full of crap than the dog sh!t he pics up for a living (or is that community service) look at his profile he is 15 and pics up dog crap for a day job  LMAO I dought its even his bike.


people always mis-interpret my job description, it's a canine clean-up technician
i don't pick up crap, i devise ways for others to pick up crap, usually i use some sort of mechanical device to pick up the poop for me. so i guess you're right, but i don't actually touch it. anyway, this thread was funny..

PhotoJohn: pm me about the bike and we can work out a deal... 10K sounds decent, but I'll have to ask my mom.


----------



## COmtbiker12 (Jan 12, 2004)

Here's the DH:









In the next week or so the slider will either be sold or on the AC and I'll have this on the V10.









Here's the 2 (yes 2) FR bikes: (The AC IS finished unlike the pic)


----------



## O~Hi~O (Feb 24, 2005)

Photo-John said:


> This is the best entertainment I've had online since, ummm, well...
> Nevermind
> 
> http://forums.mtbr.com/showpost.php?p=968778&postcount=8


 Why you gotta be hattin' on my work history? You want to talk about entertainment, look at your picture, it ain't the 80's anymore, chop the mullet choad lol.


----------



## Deweydude (Mar 7, 2004)

matt said:


> people always mis-interpret my job description, it's a canine clean-up technician
> i don't pick up crap, i devise ways for others to pick up crap, usually i use some sort of mechanical device to pick up the poop for me. so i guess you're right, but i don't actually touch it. anyway, this thread was funny..
> 
> PhotoJohn: pm me about the bike and we can work out a deal... 10K sounds decent, but I'll have to ask my mom.


*DUDE* your my hero! can I hang with you?


----------



## EastCoastHucker (Jun 9, 2005)

matt said:


> Unless you are VIA I don't think those are your bikes. What is the one on the right in the pic?


That's my SoulCycles Titan...
And I'm Juanjo


----------



## COmtbiker12 (Jan 12, 2004)

EastCoastHucker said:


> That's my SoulCycles Titan...
> And I'm Juanjo


 Did you get banned again?


----------



## EastCoastHucker (Jun 9, 2005)

COmtbiker12 said:


> Did you get banned again?


No but I never feel like a VIA 

That's just part of my last name.


----------



## BJ- (Jan 28, 2004)

this is the love of my life, shes finally after 6 months of purchasing her how I want her to be and is a dream to look at and ride...

(the rear linkages are custom and not stock, just like redbulls DEMO but kyle strait copyed me... )


----------



## mtnDescender (May 31, 2005)

Photo-John said:


> My VP Free with short eye-to-eye rear and Fox 36 on the front. Rough weight is 35.5 pounds. Climbs good and still feels like a downhill bike on the rough stuff.


Cool, I heared an interweb rumor about running the free with a shorter shock. More details please  8.5 length? Lower BB and shorter WB?


----------



## matt (Feb 2, 2004)

Deweydude said:


> *DUDE* your my hero! can I hang with you?


yeah, maybe someday, i'll be going to washington this summer, you can be my slave and drag me and my bike up all the hills so i can go down...

and i'll give you a free poop pick-up service from our local shop up there. the nearest one is in vancouver washington, so they could go clean up your house.


----------



## JBsoxB (May 18, 2004)

BJ- said:


> this is the love of my life, shes finally after 6 months of purchasing her how I want her to be and is a dream to look at and ride...
> 
> (the rear linkages are custom and not stock, just like redbulls DEMO but kyle strait copyed me... )


big seat....................................................................................................


----------



## RedDwarf (Mar 2, 2004)

*Mine, all mine, as far as the eye can see . . .*

She's light too . . . maybe around 48 lbs (really like 52 lbs, but who's counting)


----------



## RedDwarf (Mar 2, 2004)

*So, did you or didn't you . . .*

Get the DHX yet?


----------



## RedDwarf (Mar 2, 2004)

*No, on the SR . . .*

this weekend. gonna do a "both-days" stay up there for the weekend kinda thing in July or somen . . .

I should go and work on trails with them dudes, but I know I can't keep up with the skillz of the DSW riders . . .

did you get a chance to show the vid to any of the "crew?" I'm still trying to post it online, tried that "putfile" but it crashed . . . I'll try again


----------



## yangpei (Apr 18, 2004)

*My Titus*

Here's what I ride if I do DH (which is pretty rare now that Big Bear is closed for DH). Mostly trail riding for me now


----------



## Gemini (Jan 29, 2004)

*Here's mine....*

and it goes like hell ! I replaced the Hutchinson by Minions 2.5" ! They do better !


----------



## Photo-John (Aug 1, 2001)

*Mullet??!!*



O~Hi~O said:


> Why you gotta be hattin' on my work history? You want to talk about entertainment, look at your picture, it ain't the 80's anymore, chop the mullet choad lol.


That ain't no mullet, brother. Never had one of those in my life. That's some straight-up long-assed rock-n-roll locks! Slayer Rules!


----------



## Photo-John (Aug 1, 2001)

*Mini Free Travel*



COmtbiker12 said:


> Hey John how much travel do you get in the back with the short shock?


I think it gets 7. I haven't measured it. But that's about what it should get. The important thing is that the geometry is right and the DHX makes it feel sooooooo good.


----------



## AKRida (Feb 26, 2004)

This is my FR/DH bike got a HT for the rest

03 Banshee Scream paint stripped, 04 decal kit, clear coated
04 888R * out on warranty / getting custom tuned / low speed compression sleeve*
Rim: 321 front on bombshell hub with 2.8 michilen tire
Rim rear: 321 on DT Swiss Hugi FR hub and 2.7 Kenda Nevagal rear
Shimano XT shortcage derailer
Thompson seatpost
Magura Gustav M rear disc, Hope M4 front * Magura front off on warranty as well it will be back!*
i think that about covers the parts that anyone would care about lol
it weighs in at 45.9 pounds which is actually not to bad for the build / bike it is.


----------



## Renegade (May 10, 2004)

My everything bike; a 2002 Turner RFX, which utilizes a longer stroke pushed vanilla rc and a set of custom rockers to get 7 inches of travel at a lower leverage ratio than the stock configuration. Pictured with an '04 super T, I also have an '05 Z1 FR1 for it, as well as two wheelsets. The seatpost is a gravity dropper. 38 to 40'ish ponds depending on which fork and wheels I'm using.


----------



## RED5 (Jan 4, 2004)

*Oldie but goodie*

03 Big Hit Expert; PUSH'd Vanilla RC and PUSH'd 05 BoXXer Team 7" travel; 135 x 12mm (w/ 10mm flats) Bolt on Jury Gusset Rear Hub. Not sure whtat to do with so much bike in *Columbus, OHIO*  , but I'm sure I'll figure something out.










PUSH 05 BoXXer Team









more BoXXer









Gusset Hub


----------



## JohnyJammer (Nov 10, 2004)

*Ram DH (UPDATE)*

Here is the finished product. If you want more(pics) let me know.


----------



## BigBadHucker (Mar 31, 2005)

My hot demo 8 pro 38lbs.....and did not once belong to kyle strait


----------



## gonzostrike (Jan 3, 2004)

my dog likes this one best:


----------



## hardcore newbie (Nov 6, 2004)

my gemini

around 40 pounds


800 posts!!


----------



## Red Bull (Aug 27, 2004)

BigBadHucker said:


> My hot demo 8 pro 38lbs.....and did not once belong to kyle strait


Hey! Lay off! Your just jealose because my bike is cooler


----------



## marsb (Jun 6, 2004)

That bashguard gives me the willies.  

Ever tangled with that thing in a stack? Looks like that sucker could induce some serious trauma during a good ragdoll....


----------



## Renegade (May 10, 2004)

marsb said:


> That bashguard gives me the willies.
> 
> Ever tangled with that thing in a stack? Looks like that sucker could induce some serious trauma during a good ragdoll....


The "teeth" have all been slightly rounded off; they're not sharp. Looks deadly, but so far, no incidences.


----------



## mtnDescender (May 31, 2005)

my quasi, which will soon be re-configured back to trail-bike mode:


----------



## Andrewpalooza (Dec 7, 2004)

mtnDescender said:


> my quasi, which will soon be re-configured back to trail-bike mode:


I'm sorry but I just don't like the looks of any of Titus's frames. I know they are good bikes, but they are a bit of an eyesore to this guy.


----------



## dhracer1067 (Jan 13, 2004)

heres my dh-9. Got it used like 2 months or so ago.


----------



## Gman (Mar 31, 2005)

here is my current ride, swapping the components over to something else......


----------



## cghornets20 (Apr 12, 2005)

*wow*

you can put a dual crown fork on a hardrock doesn't that mess up the head angle?


----------



## Gman (Mar 31, 2005)

hughairboy188c said:


> it isnt that great but its what i got truvativ cranks,04 drop-off triple, hardrock framecan creek stem, azonic pedals, deore deralleir


how much did that setup run you? looking for something similar to ride around campus and the light urban ride.


----------



## telemarc (Jan 15, 2005)

*My 05 Fly*

Here's my new freeride bike.Pro's all,Cons None.Well ....I would like it in all three color's.
Floating brake kit arriving in a couple days.


----------



## Innocent Bystander (Dec 19, 2003)

Damn that Fly is sexy.... best looking bike Brent and Co have turned out yet. 


Old news, here is mine. Been posted before, but I just can't resist.. I love her so. (no front rotor, took picture after Fall Lines arrived. They sent the wrong rotor side adapter). Drumstix, I know. Updated pix forthcoming.


----------



## Reptile (Mar 31, 2005)

*Pimpin' BB7*

Balfa - gone but not forgotten -


----------



## Reptile (Mar 31, 2005)

*Balfa pics*

Here are better BB7 pics


----------



## sfr4dr (Dec 24, 2004)

Reptile said:


> Here are better BB7 pics


Where do you get those pimps caps? Sweet!
Here's what I FR on:








mostly stock except for the sun pedals, XT casette, XT rear der, and XTR front der.


----------



## offtheedge (Jul 6, 2004)

*Wey-bluer*

this years project


----------



## mr plow (Mar 22, 2005)

matt said:


> okay, first of all brand new demo 9 DH's were $5200, i got rid of the crappy 888 and replaced it with a brand new 2004 Boxxer World Cup, which cost me $1400, I sold the 888 for $100 to some guy since it's such a POS. Then I bought the cranks on ebay. I was told that they are limited edition extreme profile cranks and there were only 2 sets made. The cost of them now would be over $5000 I bought them for only $3000. What a deal, huh? then i went and got new wheels and things, i don't know how it got to be that much, but it did because i bought a lot of collector's items and things. i think the total was like $12,347.05. It's well worth it, but I would be willing to part with it for only 8K since I mainly ride XC and lighter trails. I'll give it to you if you send me your Sunday and your Norco?


Let me get this straight;
-You sold your 888's for $100?
-You bought crankset for $3000??
-You bought a Demo 9 and all those whizz bang parts just for trail riding???

Dude, that is unbelievable!!
Either you are kidding or you just like wasting money!!!! 

Sell it and build up a pimped 6-Pack.


----------



## intheways (Apr 19, 2004)

*My Titan*

Trail Freeride Rig


----------



## themarsvolta55 (Dec 23, 2004)

my Profile Racing DR1.
sucks pedaling but handles great for FR and mostly DH


----------



## awr94903 (Jun 13, 2005)

wow, i haven't seen one of those for a while


----------



## themarsvolta55 (Dec 23, 2004)

dhracer1067 said:


> heres my dh-9. Got it used like 2 months or so ago.


thats prob the hottest DH iv seen


----------



## themarsvolta55 (Dec 23, 2004)

awr94903 said:


> wow, i haven't seen one of those for a while


yeah, it rides smooth as new


----------



## imridingmybike (Jan 16, 2005)

AKRida said:


> This is my FR/DH bike got a HT for the rest
> 
> 03 Banshee Scream paint stripped, 04 decal kit, clear coated
> 04 888R * out on warranty / getting custom tuned / low speed compression sleeve*
> ...


Nice bike. Looks like you could use a little more rear derr housing ;-)


----------



## bhamrider22 (Mar 6, 2005)

my '04 big hit comp. 
MRP chainguide
Jr. T
Dual 24"s
other shizznit stuff
And a pic of me doing a small 6-7' drop in my front yard


----------



## madmax (Mar 31, 2004)

matt said:


> yeah, maybe someday, i'll be going to washington this summer, you can be my slave and drag me and my bike up all the hills so i can go down...
> 
> and i'll give you a free poop pick-up service from our local shop up there. the nearest one is in vancouver washington, so they could go clean up your house.


wow matt, you got your own groupie and your only 15, your just like kyle strait! and you even ride his POS throw away extra bikes too...j/k


----------



## RuNDmC1087 (Sep 13, 2004)

Here it tiz


----------



## sunnyracegirl (Apr 11, 2004)

*Morewood Shova*



MKSPARK said:


> Guys and girls (maybe for some of you) post your best rig to boast wat you got.try to state your equipment. and what you weight is.


Here's my new baby. 
weighs in at 37 lbs.
Z1 up front, Manitou 4-way in the rear
Pink CK headset (for the femme touch)
TruVativ (24-36), XTR, Thomson components, E-13 DRS chainguide
Singletrack wheelset

I weigh 138. To soften the fork, I removed the right (non-ETA side) spring. Works great!

The Shova climbs really well (2nd place at Bonelli Park Super D) and descends well (1st place Cal State DH). I race Sport class, so we're not taking any big hits (6" works well).

We'll be racing DS, Super D and DH this weekend at Deer Valley. I'll let you know how this one bike does in all three conditions


----------



## TheSherpa (Jan 15, 2004)

sunnyracegirl said:


> We'll be racing DS, Super D and DH this weekend at Deer Valley. I'll let you know how this one bike does in all three conditions


I hear Deer Valley is rough, like Schweitzer rough. Have fun and i'll see you there.


----------



## OneBlueJoker (Apr 15, 2004)

my biggie


----------



## dbabuser (Jan 5, 2004)

*Mine*

IH 7. custom. Good enough for 7th in sport 30-39 at Angelfire. Probly better yet once I get used to it... 
And NO, I did not use those pedals for the race - got Mallet M's for pedal-y courses.


----------



## themarsvolta55 (Dec 23, 2004)

OneBlueJoker said:


> my biggie


i like the white rims, what kind are they?


----------

